# Front Yard Eye In the Sky



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

Caught this guy hanging out in one of the trees couple of weekends ago, stayed in the tree long enough for me to easy over to the truck to get the camera, and snapped about 25 pics


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Love that first shot. Not sure what type of hawk, maybe a Red Shoulder Hawk?


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

Great Shots! Hey I live in Magnolia as well and the last few weeks I have seen that same type Hawk in some tall Pines in my back yard. Every morning I hear them but have only seen them 2 times. Only managed to snap 2 pics before he/she went on their way and they were fuzzy. It seems like they are nesting near by and was just wondering if it might be the same bird. I live off Nichols Sawmill close to Indigo Lake...


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

SEA PRO 210 said:


> Great Shots! Hey I live in Magnolia as well and the last few weeks I have seen that same type Hawk in some tall Pines in my back yard. Every morning I hear them but have only seen them 2 times. Only managed to snap 2 pics before he/she went on their way and they were fuzzy. It seems like they are nesting near by and was just wondering if it might be the same bird. I live off Nichols Sawmill close to Indigo Lake...


Been a right up in the neighborhood paper about several out here, 1488- Lake Windcrest, guess this one was taking a break, got about 20yrds from it.

Thanks


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice hawk shot.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Had one in our small trees last year (only about 3.5 feet off the ground) that I was able to get about 4 feet from. He was young and I was worried he was sick as he didn't move when I got close. I called a raptor rescue group and they said he was probably stunned from flying into something. He was likely still learning to hunt and fly at the same time! Here is a picture of him...


----------

